# KA24DE Need expert help for timing issues



## brockmandl (Dec 9, 2007)

Per a previous post, I replace the head on my recently obtained 1995 Altima GXE w/ the 2.4 liter dual over head cams.

1st problem - I pulled the head with out marking anything
2nd problem - I bought a head and cam set from a salvage yard and they didn't mark anything either.

So - when I put the car back together, I used the online manual that I was graciously point to from this sight.

I had #1 piston up, placed on head gasket, put on head, torqued per instructions, placed cam closest to the front of the car (I placed w/ dot at 1 o'clock) then the cam closest to the firewall (I place it in the 11:00 o'clock).

This is what I thought I interpreted via the manual and other online info.
I'm thinking that both cams should be at the 1 o'clock.

The car will start but will not idle, at 3000 rpm rev up the car sounds like it normally would but I even has pressure pushing out the air box.

Can any one give me advise? I can't be far off and am wanting to complete.

Thanks -


----------



## brockmandl (Dec 9, 2007)

*Going Crazy -- need some Love*

I have pulled the cams and attempted to readjust my timing about 6 times now...
You has the LOVE??
I need some serious direction.

As mention in my other post - 
I replaced the head and gaskets -- 
1st start attempt fired while holding gas -- sounded good at 3 thou RPM.
I've readjusted about 5 more times and all just turn with no real attempt to kick over. I do notice that the 1st turn each time I get a little back fire.

Help......


----------



## Mr.Nissan (Nov 23, 2007)

Go to Nissan Enthusiast Forums - Engine Performance (1993-2001)
they have more people who respond faster, there are more people in that board
Check your timing


----------

